# Shark commits suicide at Atlantis for real



## cdziuba (Dec 19, 2008)

Check out www.tmz.com.  The photos are wild.

A female reef shark somehow cleared the 18-inch wide and 1-foot high barrier around her aquarium and ended up plunging down the water slide at the Atlantis Resort in The Bahamas. According to TMZ.com:


Yesterday morning at around 9:30 AM, prior to the resort’s waterscape opening to guests, a 12+-year-old female reef shark jumped over an 18 inch wide and 1 foot high sustaining structure into the resort’s Leap of Faith water slide.

The Atlantis Aquarists believe the shark was startled by an unusual circumstance that we have no way of defining completely. In the over ten years guests have experienced the Leap of Faith, the reef shark itself, harmless to humans as it is fed regularly by our staff, had shown no previous incidences of leaping out of the water in the marine habitat …

… The habitat itself is part of the resort’s open system which filters water from the Atlantic Ocean and is completely separated from the chlorinated water system on the slides. Once the shark fell onto the slide and into the chlorinated water, it was in significant distress.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Dec 19, 2008)

*link to TMZ*



cdziuba said:


> Check out www.tmz.com.  The photos are wild.



A more direct link on TMZ:  http://www.tmz.com/2008/12/18/shark-commits-suicide-on-waterslide/


----------



## tombo (Dec 29, 2008)

Perhaps the shark owned a lot of Atlantis stock or was very depressed about his future employment options. After seeing the recent reports detailing large financial losses, after reading about the abysmal occupancy levels at Atlantis, and after contemplating the huge number of employee layoffs, the shark might have been afraid that he was going to be released in the ocean to find his own meals as one of Atlantis's new cost cutting strategies. Having only have one shark in the tank rather than 10 would be a lot cheaper.  Heck, he might have jumped to his death on purpose.


----------



## Vacation Dude (Dec 29, 2008)

tombo said:


> Perhaps the shark owned a lot of Atlantis stock or was very depressed about his future employment options. After seeing the recent reports detailing large financial losses, after reading about the abysmal occupancy levels at Atlantis, and after contemplating the huge number of employee layoffs, the shark might have been afraid that he was going to be released in the ocean to find his own meals as one of Atlantis's new cost cutting strategies. Having only have one shark in the tank rather than 10 would be a lot cheaper.  Heck, he might have jumped to his death on purpose.



I know you are joking, but this is pretty insensitive to animal lovers like myself (sharks included) as I have visited Atlantis many times and it is extremely nice.


----------



## tombo (Dec 29, 2008)

*Please review the TUG posting rules:*



> Avoid posting about politics, religion, or *contentious social issues*
> Unless directly related to timesharing, such discussions are prohibited in these forums, including TUG Lounge. We've been down that road before, it was ugly, and we are not going there again.



DeniseM Moderator


----------



## Vacation Dude (Dec 29, 2008)

[Contentious social issue - deleted - DeniseM]


----------



## tombo (Dec 29, 2008)

[Contentious social issue - deleted - DeniseM]


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 29, 2008)

This thread has run-amuck and I'm closing it.


----------

